# uterine subinvolution???



## terra-pip (Aug 30, 2008)

I saw my midwife today and she said my uterus was "boggy" and not as contracted as it should be expected to be at 4 weeks PP. So she prescribed methergine for two days. She said it could be a uterine subinvolution?

Googling brought me three things that could cause this..placental fragments. But that couldn't be it right? I'm producing a lot of milk...a lot of milk actually. If there were placental fragments wouldn't breastfeeding be a problem? I did pass some stringy thin type clots last week..but my lochia is actually pretty light...like the end of a menstrual cycle and dark brown in color. Sometimes dark red. I actually thought I was done for awhile there but it comes and goes. And although it took about 45 minutes to deliver the placenta it came out pretty intact looking...I actually got a real good look at it, and i only passed some few golf ball sized clots in the day or two after birth.

Also infection could cause this? I haven't felt sick in any way? Could there be an infection withput symptoms?

And the only other cause I could find was something called uterine fybromyomas? Are those like fibroids or something completely different?

I feel fine and I bled with my first two up to even 6 weeks PP.

Anyone else have anything similiar/experiences to share?

Should I worry about taking methergine for 2 days while nursing?

Should I worry about this at all?


----------



## rparker (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terra-pip* 
Should I worry about taking methergine for 2 days while nursing?


I don't have any info that pertains to the rest of your question, but I DID take methergine for a few days while nursing. I don't know its lactation status, but my OBGYN at the time swore it was safe and my daughter's pediatrician wasn't concerned.(And 2.5+ years later it doesn't seem to have effected her.)


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:

Should I worry about taking methergine for 2 days while nursing?
SafeFetus.com had two listings, one with an "e" and one without, both appear to pass through the milk and may inhibit lactation...

http://www.safefetus.com/DrugDetail....e&TradeId=5593

http://www.safefetus.com/DrugDetail....n&TradeId=1201


----------



## terra-pip (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks for that info.

rparker: did you have any problems nursing after or during the time you were taking it? Do you recall why you had to take it?

I've had Methergine once with my second birth and no issues with my milk..and that was before it had come in yet. And a shot of it with this birth and no problems with milk.

just wondering how it would effect milk that has been established? My babe is a month old. Also wondering if this may resolve itself naturally?


----------



## rparker (Jul 15, 2008)

I took the methergine starting at I think either day 2 or 3 postpartum, so IIRC my milk was just starting to come in. The only "issues" I had with nursing were an oversupply and an overactive letdown... so it definitely didn't inhibit lactation.

It was prescribed because I was bleeding pretty heavily (I think about a pad every 1-2 hours) and had passed a golfball size blood clot. I think my OB was concerned about either an infection or maybe a partially retained placenta? (He also prescribed an antibiotic.) Or he may have just been humoring me because I was freaked out about bleeding "so much." The bleeding resolved itself with no further intervention, although my uterus did reject an IUD at 6 weeks postpartum.


----------

